# SSD Write Endurance Considered... Sufficient



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Ever wonder how long your SSD (or thumb drive, for that matter - at least if it does wear leveling) will last? It's funny how bad people are at estimating just how long "100,000 writes" are going to take when spread over a device that spans several thousand of those blocks over several gigabytes of memory.


More


----------

